# EGD with Savory guide dilation and Maloney dilation



## blathrop19@gmail.com

Hey all,

I have a doctor who did a regular egd then dilated the esophagus with savory guide wire, then after used a 52-french maloney dilator. Should I code for both dilations or not? Any help would be appreciated.

Bob


----------



## elenax

just code for one


----------



## j.berkshire

I would suggest you code both as 43248, 43450-59.  CCI bundling edits prohibit billing for a failed dilation as described below from CCI's most current version, and your brief description does not sound as if it fits this scenario.  Note 43450 is a column two edit with 43248, but has a column indicator that 59 modifier is appropriate.

7. If esophageal dilation as described by CPT codes 43450-43458 fails and is followed by an endoscopic esophageal dilation procedure, only the endoscopic esophageal dilation procedure may be reported. The physician should not report the failed procedure.


----------



## blathrop19@gmail.com

Well neither of the dilations were endoscopic so I guess coding for one would be the correct method. Thanks for all the help, this one was new to me, as is coding in general I guess,


----------

